# Cinesamples - Voices Of War (A Seriously Menacing Choir Library)



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 13, 2019)

Hey friends! Today let's discuss a new Cinesamples library called 'Voices of War'. This one focuses on Vikings, war, and even death, so it's perfect for those intense situations where you need a touch of darkness in your score. Enjoy!


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 12, 2019)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey friends! Today let's discuss a new Cinesamples library called 'Voices of War'. This one focuses on Vikings, war, and even death, so it's perfect for those intense situations where you need a touch of darkness in your score. Enjoy!



Hy thanks for the review. Just one question ...The chants patch...must we pull down the sustain pédal to access the next word or is it automatic....on cinesamples s site they say you must use the pédal.....hummmm....Thanks. Bye.


----------



## idematoa (Aug 25, 2019)

Without Pedal...


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 25, 2019)

idematoa said:


> Without Pedal...



Oh Great thank you. Cool. Love this sound. Cool track.
Thanks.


----------

